# Has the slingshot become the new pitchfork?



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Now your'e probably thinking what does that mean? In Europe the pitch fork has been the symbol of peasant uprising,but it could it be changing to the slingshot in the modern era? Let me explain my point,the Irish Republican Army has employed slingshots during they're humble beginnings when they had no guns & in Tyland the Red Shirts used make shift slingbows in a failed revolution. The first battle against riot police was a success then they came up against the Ty army & that ended that,in the 2008 riots in Greece slingshots in combination with molotov cocktails were used to hold off riot cops with a great deal of success. Now I want to make one thing perfectly clear,I don't condone violents so lets get that out of the way. I'm only asking if the slingshots image is changing from fun in the sun,to a symbol of revolt or revolution what does that mean for the future of slingshots?


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

the slingshot is an was ever a symbol of revolt and revolution and 4 the freedomfighter all over the world, it began with david and goliath. maybe people using slingshots 4 fun and target shooting are the minority. cops all over the world fear the slingshots in the hands of free citycens so everywhere they try to bann them.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> the slingshot is an was ever a symbol of revolt and revolution and 4 the freedomfighter all over the world, it began with david and goliath. maybe people using slingshots 4 fun and target shooting are the minority. cops all over the world fear the slingshots in the hands of free citycens so everywhere they try to bann them.


Its very difficult to ban a weapon that can be easily constructed very cheaply & your'e right about David & Goliath that story made the slingshot. A weapon of struggle & triumph! I think the cops fear the high powered ones more then all others.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

This is a good picture.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

David did not have a slingshot,he had a sling,big differance.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> David did-_- not have a slingshot,he had a sling,big differance.


Yes that is true,but the sling is the father of the modern slingshot & the patch is based on the ancient sling.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont think Baumstamm intended to mean that the biblical sling and the slingshot are the same.
His analogy is very simplistic, both are stone shooting weapons and the slingshot or catapult is the one weapon most would be able to use with a degree or effectiveness.

While in biblical times the sling was a learnt skill of the sheppard also used in revolts against would be civilized forces now the rubber powered slingshot becomes the modern weapon of the common man to fight against opressive forces.

I say this well knowing that there are still slingers in the world and in many parts it is still used where people can learn the skill and use it regularly i.e Palestine, Mexico, Central and South America etc.

But I digress.. The rubber powered slingshot has taken the place of the primitive sling to the general populace.

For the record I am a descendant of slingers and slingshot users.

My grandfather in his day used an agave fiber woven sling as was made in Pre-Hispanic Mexico and he was so accurate that he often challenged slingshot users to target shoots with his sling (Honda) as it is known.

I've had my slinging adventures but I am more fond of the slingshot..


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nico said:


> I dont think Baumstamm intended to mean that the biblical sling and the slingshot are the same.
> His analogy is very simplistic, both are stone shooting weapons and the slingshot or catapult is the one weapon most would be able to use with a degree or effectiveness.
> 
> While in biblical times the sling was a learnt skill of the sheppard also used in revolts against would be civilized forces now the rubber powered slingshot becomes the modern weapon of the common man to fight against opressive forces.
> ...


It is true that slinging requires allot more skill,I should know I tried it but the slingshot also needs practice when it comes to shooting but the point I was trying to make is that.







The sling & slingshot are related,thanks for sharing those wonderful stories of your'e grandfather.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Photo journalists must tell a story in a single image and lazy editors love their visual clichés. A scene of public disorder may contain elements of many things. They may include many images that carry a certain meaning in popular culture and the one picked can colour the story much more than the headline or the text of the column.

For example, an angry youth with a slingshot is a widely understood symbol of dogged resistance against a heavily armed oppressor with ineffectual overtones. Therefore it is often pictured in the hands of Palestinians fighting the Israelis, or protestors facing down the riot squad. Visually, a picture of young men preparing to fire a slingshot or sling is presented by the media to show the idea of people improvising and fighting to the last against overwhelming organised force. Whereas, improvised explosives, RPG-like tubes and balaclavas or headscarves symbolise armed resistance or 'terrorism', guns, particularly the Kalashnikov symbolise a militia or irregular army, farm implements, machetes and in the USA flaming torches symbolise a murderous mob. The editor can also depict disproportionate force with colourful and playful young people confronting a line of helmeted and black uniformed police with batons or guns. Injustice and tragedy 'is' a bloody and unconscious man carried away by frantic friends.

One thing that separates pre- and post- Vietnam era protestors is the awareness that they have developed for the way the media works. If protestors can set up a shot to depict an iconic journo-shot, a definitive 10 second video clip, a perfect sound bite, or a shocking youtube clip, then they can be sure that it will be seen by many. I think that is a prime reason why we are seeing so many slingshots on the news.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Slingshots in the hands of a guerilla army are not to be taken lightly.

A slingshot hit usually does not kill, but injure a man serious enough so he needs treatment. This is the ultimate fighting goal as the injured man needs help by his comrades, which can't fight anymore as well (for the time beeing).

A slingshot is silent.

A slingshot is concealable.

A slingshot is ammo independent.

A slingshot is readily obtainable even by poor young fighters.

Inagine a street fight with a few dozen slinghots in the hands of the guerillas. The only way to react for the armed forces is either to open fire with their firearms or retreat.

Shooting demonstrants that have slingshots and nothing else is a tough message to sell to the media.

So yes, I think the slingshot IS becoming quite a symbol.

Jörg


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

A Thai anti-government red shirt launches a slingshot loaded with a large firecracker toward Thai soldiers as clashes continued on May 17, 2010 in Bangkok. Over 30 people have died and more than 260 injured since military began its crackdown.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Photo journalists must tell a story in a single image and lazy editors love their visual clichés. A scene of public disorder may contain elements of many things. They may include many images that carry a certain meaning in popular culture and the one picked can colour the story much more than the headline or the text of the column.
> 
> For example, an angry youth with a slingshot is a widely understood symbol of dogged resistance against a heavily armed oppressor with ineffectual overtones. Therefore it is often pictured in the hands of Palestinians fighting the Israelis, or protestors facing down the riot squad. Visually, a picture of young men preparing to fire a slingshot or sling is presented by the media to show the idea of people improvising and fighting to the last against overwhelming organised force. Whereas, improvised explosives, RPG-like tubes and balaclavas or headscarves symbolise armed resistance or 'terrorism', guns, particularly the Kalashnikov symbolise a militia or irregular army, farm implements, machetes and in the USA flaming torches symbolise a murderous mob. The editor can also depict disproportionate force with colourful and playful young people confronting a line of helmeted and black uniformed police with batons or guns. Injustice and tragedy 'is' a bloody and unconscious man carried away by frantic friends.
> 
> One thing that separates pre- and post- Vietnam era protestors is the awareness that they have developed for the way the media works. If protestors can set up a shot to depict an iconic journo-shot, a definitive 10 second video clip, a perfect sound bite, or a shocking youtube clip, then they can be sure that it will be seen by many. I think that is a prime reason why we are seeing so many slingshots on the news.


You might have a point.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> A Thai anti-government red shirt launches a slingshot loaded with a large firecracker toward Thai soldiers as clashes continued on May 17, 2010 in Bangkok. Over 30 people have died and more than 260 injured since military began its crackdown.


I knew they were shooting make **** arrows,but I didn't know they were shooting make shift explosives wow.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not entirely comfortable with the direction that this thread is taking. I hope we are not advising people to shoot the police with slingshots. Aside from being potentially seditious (and I believe ineffective), it is a good way to have a close encounter with a truncheon, rubber bullet or worse.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I'm not entirely comfortable with the direction that this thread is taking. I hope we are not advising people to shoot the police with slingshots. Aside from being potentially seditious (and I believe ineffective), it is a good way to have a close encounter with a truncheon, rubber bullet or worse.


As I stated in the post heading,I don't condone violents & don't condone shooting cops with slingshots as well this thread is only discussing a world trend.







But I will say that slingshots have been used in riots with varied success depending on the situation for example the 2008 riots in Greece. The riot cops had rubber bullets & tear gas,the protester had slingshots along with molotov cocktails to keep the camp fire burning. The riot cops lost that battle,why because the protesters were organised in they'e pelting of the riot cops & they had a plan along with fact they were wearing helmets & home made armor that protected them against truncheons. And rubber bullets,along with having truncheons of they're own along with many other make shift weapons at hand.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

zpd, we all love ouer cops, we know they are there to serve and protect us! so this thread is more talking abt fighting against appressors and agressors!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> zpd, we all love ouer cops, we know they are there to serve and protect us! so this thread is more talking abt fighting against appressors and agressors!


So true no bodies talking about hurting the police.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Any organized society is one based on law. Law requires law enforcement to force some of us into submission or obedience. I observe the law and have respect for the rule of law. If anyone hates law they will eventually recieve some type of penalty from its wrath. I would prefer to remain a small un-noticed cog in its crushing wheels of justice.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> David did not have a slingshot,he had a sling,big differance.


David had God and that was the real difference. He also killed lions and other wild animals with his bear hands. God must have been with David during these times except when he had Uriiah murdered in battle to cover his deeds with another mans wife.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> zpd, we all love ouer cops, we know they are there to serve and protect us! so this thread is more talking abt fighting against appressors and agressors!


Well there was, but I've deleted it.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> zpd, we all love ouer cops, we know they are there to serve and protect us!


Gee, does that mean you love me too ?









{Back in 1984, I co-founded my neighborhood's auxiliary police unit with a friend of mine.}


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Auxillary police; is that like neighbourhood watch with uniforms and pepperspray?


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> Any organized society is one based on law. Law requires law enforcement to force some of us into submission or obedience. I observe the law and have respect for the rule of law. If anyone hates law they will eventually recieve some type of penalty from its wrath. I would prefer to remain a small un-noticed cog in its crushing wheels of justice.


Not exactly for example the republic of Lachota,has a system based on personsal responsibility where if a crime occurs its up to the invidual to solve that crime & I know what your'e thinking how can that work well its worked pretty well for native American tribes for thousands of years. And it also worked well for the swedish in alps,but I'm not here to argue the need for police my words were taken out of context I ment soldiers not cops. What beat cop wears a helmet?


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> David did not have a slingshot,he had a sling,big differance.


David had God and that was the real difference. He also killed lions and other wild animals with his bear hands. God must have been with David during these times except when he had Uriiah murdered in battle to cover his deeds with another mans wife.
[/quote]

There is a difference between the sling & slingshot but there are also simaularities,the sling is the father of the slingshot.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

@ZDP-189: Yes, it was/is primarily neighborhood watch, to help keep our neighborhood safe, assist disabled motorists, help out during public emergencies, prevent/report things like fights, vandalism, fires, theft, help direct traffic during parades, etcetera ad infinitum.

Different people had different feelings about aux police units ... the police, for instance had mixed feelings about us, because on the one hand, if only to a partial degree, we were fellow officers of the law who volunteered to serve and protect. However, our very presence ate into their ability to get overtime pay. The local government liked us, because we were free labor whose accomplishments they could take indirect credit for. It was a very positive experience overall, albeit colored by a lot of subtle nuances. One thing it left me with was an appreciation for both sides of the fence, with regards to public attitudes towards the police, and a better understanding of the law encorcement profession and attitudes of the Police towards the public.

Anyway, getting back to your point ... pepperspray is a relatively new thing that came along long after I Ieft the unit back in 1986. Back then, we carried night sticks* and cuffs (no guns), but I'm happy to say I only had to draw the stick once (preventing a teenage gang rumble), and never actually used it, or the cuffs.

Well actually, the cuffs DID get used once, but that was in the boudoir.
















------------
* We'd asked for permission to carry the PR24 (essentially a police version of an Okinowan Tonfa), but were turned down by HQ. I'd pitched it to HQ because police in some other states were using them, and I was dabbling in Kenpo (and several other styles) at the time.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Darb said:


> zpd, we all love ouer cops, we know they are there to serve and protect us!


Gee, does that mean you love me too ?









{Back in 1984, I co-founded my neighborhood's auxiliary police unit with a friend of mine.}
[/quote]Theres plenty of love to go around.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> zpd, we all love ouer cops, we know they are there to serve and protect us! so this thread is more talking abt fighting against appressors and agressors!


Well there was, but I've deleted it.
[/quote] I'm glad weve come to an understanding


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

Darb said:


> zpd, we all love ouer cops, we know they are there to serve and protect us!


Gee, does that mean you love me too ?









{Back in 1984, I co-founded my neighborhood's auxiliary police unit with a friend of mine.}
[/quote]

of corse i do! i love and support everyone who serves and protect me!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I like the thread, as a discussion of sling-shots in the media. As a tool to represent the growing dissent of the masses ... I'm not sure, but Dan and Jorg both had some serious points worth considering.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I dropped out of the unit 24 years ago (competing priorities & changing interests), after it became self sustaining, so I'm no longer an officer, and havent been for a long time.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

look at this guys, that´s the spirit!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I havent always had good experiences with Police Men so I will not comment my true feelings in their regard..

Slingshots are reliable hunting tools and effective weapons when needed but I dont condone their use in violence against other hominids...


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Nico: The police profession is highly respectable, and is a necessary cornerstone of civilized society. However, as is the case in every group of people in every branch of human endeavor, there are always some who are abrasive, maladjusted, misanthropic, or downright corrupt, whose presence is a poor reflection on their decent and hard-working colleagues.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> look at this guys, that´s the spirit!


Thanks, I can say with certainty that I have learned absolutely not one thing from this monkeys behind side video.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Baumstamm, thanks for posting that video. I had a good belly laugh at that. Ha ha!

_*Die U.N.!!! *_


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I find it interesting that no one has mentioned the fact that the cops can change from your protector to your oppressor in the wink of a politician's eye.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I find it interesting that no one has mentioned the fact that the cops can change from your protector to your oppressor in the wink of a politician's eye.


yes, that´s the point where slinghots takes it´s tall.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

dgui said:


> look at this guys, that´s the spirit!


Thanks, I can say with certainty that I have learned absolutely not one thing from this monkeys behind side video.
[/quote]

does this mean u know all there tactics and moves bevore?


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Nico said:


> I havent always had good experiences with Police Men so I will not comment my true feelings in their regard..
> 
> Slingshots are reliable hunting tools and effective weapons when needed but I dont condone their use in violence against other hominids...


+1 I agree


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> look at this guys, that´s the spirit!


Thanks, I can say with certainty that I have learned absolutely not one thing from this monkeys behind side video.
[/quote]

does this mean u know all there tactics and moves bevore?
[/quote]

Dgui, am I to assume that you are militia-trained? Or military trained? I mean I hope you were not expressing disdain for the great tactical maneuvers shown in that vid.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

If things are allowed to get to the point where the slingshot is considered a viable or even preferable tactical choice, then we only shall have ourselves to blame. I'm quite happy to be in the USA!

But, yes. You often see the slingsots, or even slings, in the various peasant revolts the world over replacing the pitchfork. I imagine some of that has to do with materials and overall culture. More urban, less rural. Not enough pitchforks, or men in shape to use them, to go around. Much more available gasoline and plastic bottles, as well as elastic and material for frames.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Darb said:


> @ZDP-189: Yes, it was/is primarily neighborhood watch, to help keep our neighborhood safe, assist disabled motorists, help out during public emergencies, prevent/report things like fights, vandalism, fires, theft, help direct traffic during parades, etcetera ad infinitum.
> 
> Different people had different feelings about aux police units ... the police, for instance had mixed feelings about us, because on the one hand, if only to a partial degree, we were fellow officers of the law who volunteered to serve and protect. However, our very presence ate into their ability to get overtime pay. The local government liked us, because we were free labor whose accomplishments they could take indirect credit for. It was a very positive experience overall, albeit colored by a lot of subtle nuances. One thing it left me with was an appreciation for both sides of the fence, with regards to public attitudes towards the police, and a better understanding of the law encorcement profession and attitudes of the Police towards the public.
> 
> ...


B)cool


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Chugosh said:


> If things are allowed to get to the point where the slingshot is considered a viable or even preferable tactical choice, then we only shall have ourselves to blame. I'm quite happy to be in the USA!
> 
> But, yes. You often see the slingsots, or even slings, in the various peasant revolts the world over replacing the pitchfork. I imagine some of that has to do with materials and overall culture. More urban, less rural. Not enough pitchforks, or men in shape to use them, to go around. Much more available gasoline and plastic bottles, as well as elastic and material for frames.


I agree on all points.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I like the thread, as a discussion of sling-shots in the media. As a tool to represent the growing dissent of the masses ... I'm not sure, but Dan and Jorg both had some serious points worth considering.


I'm glad like the thread.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> look at this guys, that´s the spirit!


:lol:Yes they got the spirit hahaha


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nico said:


> I havent always had good experiences with Police Men so I will not comment my true feelings in their regard..
> 
> Slingshots are reliable hunting tools and effective weapons when needed but I dont condone their use in violence against other hominids...


I only did it once in self defense,more info is available at my first thread called My David & Goliath Story.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I find it interesting that no one has mentioned the fact that the cops can change from your protector to your oppressor in the wink of a politician's eye. :mellow:That is true,but its best not to wish violents on any body!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I see Corentin Fohlen's clichéd but well composed and lit photo of a Bangkok protestor shooting a slingshot made the World Press Photo 2011 awards list. It seems editors are still suckers for slingshots.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> look at this guys, that´s the spirit! http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


This is funny, haha.


----------

